# شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا من الألف إلى الياء مع برنامج wincmms



## عزيز4554 (5 مارس 2008)

الأخوة رواد المنتدى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أقدم اليكم مذكرة شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا مجموعة موديلات 30r 
من الألف إلى الياء مع شرح لبرنامج wincomms الخاص بنقل البيانات من وإلى الجهاز..
المذكرة تشرح جميع أوامر الجهاز والتطبيقات الملحقة في الجهاز
مثل حساب المساحات وقياس إرتفاعات النقاط التي لا يمكن الوصول إليها
والكثير الكثير من التطبيقات الهامة..
كذلك خطوات الرفع المساحي وإنزال البيانات للحاسب الآلي بواسطة برنامج wincomms 
وتعريفها ببرنامج الأوتوكاد.
وخطوات التوقيع المساحي وطريقة رفع الإحداثيات للجهاز بواسطة نفس البرنامج..

مذكرة مفصلة بشكل سلس وسهل وبالتفصيل الممل..


المذكرة مصممة من أحد الأخوة في شعبة المساحة بالكلية التقنية بالرياض
وهي عبارة عن ملف صورة حتى يتمكن الجميع من فتحه واستخدامه 
وسيتم بإذن الله رفع المذكرة على هيئة pdf قريباً

الملف موجود في المرفقات

مساحة أرضية 3 عملي.zip​


----------



## كاظم الطائي (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إسلام محمود فتيحة (7 مارس 2008)

merce ya brans


----------



## رينااحمد (7 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزيز4554 (7 مارس 2008)

شكراً على مروركم


----------



## aboalm (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 مارس 2008)

مششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مرادعبدالله (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## مساح مكة (12 مارس 2008)

كربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مساح مكة (12 مارس 2008)

[ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك[
:28:


----------



## حاتم المختار (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور مع تحياتي


----------



## عزيز4554 (12 مارس 2008)

اشكر كل من رد على هذا الموضوع 
وأجو التثبيت


----------



## عزيز4554 (12 مارس 2008)

اشكر كل من رد على هذا الموضوع 
وأرجو التثبيت


----------



## عرابكو (18 مارس 2008)

يا حبيبى يا رسول اللة ارجو معرفة اىمعلومات عن totalstaion or selver


----------



## عرابكو (18 مارس 2008)

يا حبيبى يا رسول اللة ارجو معرفة \
a_o_eng ************* 
عن التوتال او السلفير مع العلم ان ل عرف ارفع الملفات


----------



## عرابكو (18 مارس 2008)

*شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا من الألف إلى الياء مع برنامج wincmms*


----------



## عرابكو (18 مارس 2008)

*يا حبيبى يا رسول اللة*

*شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا من الألف إلى الياء مع برنامج wincmms* و السلفير


----------



## دايم العز (19 مارس 2008)

مذكرة متكاملة

أسأل الله للجميع التوفيق


شكرا,,,


----------



## sobh_0000 (20 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## sobh_0000 (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tanakaa (20 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدوفاني الأول (21 مارس 2008)

شكراً على كل ما تقدمه من خير لنا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف حماقى (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوة


----------



## walid2020 (29 يونيو 2008)

ممكن ملف وررد أو بي دي اف


----------



## wa319747 (29 يونيو 2008)

الملف بيتقتح ببرنامج اية وهل من الممكن نسخة سوفت من wincmms و السلفير


----------



## عاشق الامواج (30 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ورد النيل (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك انا فعلا كنت محتاج الشرح دة وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا لو سمحتم انا بحاجة لشرح عن جهاز توتال نيكون Dtm 352


----------



## هاف مون (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك غالينا العزيز عزيز 
ودمت في حـفظ الرحـمن ​


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## عصام سكوربيون (3 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك عننا الخير


----------



## محمود حلمى الشامى (7 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكرا وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله لعمل الخير


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (7 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوا المساعدة......عن كيفية فتح الملف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (7 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوكم الرد و بسرعة لاني بامس الحاجة اليه الله يحفظ الجميع...


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان ربي العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده مشكور


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 أغسطس 2008)

تم التحميل ولكن الملف غير قابل للفتح


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على هالمجهود ونتمنى منك المزيد المزيد في علم المساحة الأرضية


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 أغسطس 2008)

صلى الله عليه وسلم محمد شفيعنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2008)

تم التحميل ولكن الملف غير قابل للفتح لانه على هيئة mdi


----------



## خابور (14 أغسطس 2008)

الملف لا ينفتح


----------



## rami73 (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك 
جزاك الله كل خير
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدة هاني (19 أغسطس 2008)

اريد احد يرسل لى ملفات الشرح للتوتال سريعا


----------



## عبدة هاني (19 أغسطس 2008)

اريد المساعده 
من يستطيع ان يرسل لى شرح الجهاز فله كثيييييييييييييييير الشكر ويجزيه الله كل خير
ارسل الشرح الي بريدى الالكترونى abdo2010hany***********


----------



## ساجدسامح (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس على الدرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## newart (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــكور جداً وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الكل*

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا شرح تفاصيل عن موضوع land desktop واين احصل عليه مع العلم ان في جهازي يوجد اوتو كاد 2007 كيف افعل برنامج الاند دسكتوب 
مع جزيل الشكر 
ابو الزوز غزو


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الكل*

السلام عليكم 
ان الفايل المرفق لا يفتح ارجوا ارسال الطريقة لكي اقوم بفتح الفايل وقرائته مع جزيل الشكر 
ابو الزوز غزو


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (27 أغسطس 2008)

يرجى ارسال الطريقة التي نقوم بفتح الملف 
وشكرا


----------



## rabee2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (28 أغسطس 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المساح مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد الركابي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كوندور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخى اين الملف ؟


----------



## newart (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــ جداً ــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## المسااح (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف طريقة فتح الملف


----------



## المثنى الكنانى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأوائل1971 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا" يا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## newart (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ما قدمت​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيلاسان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر.......ياأخي المحترم


----------



## masrmail (15 أكتوبر 2008)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## محمود حسنين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حصان طروادة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله لما تحب و ترضاه


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ويرجى اضافة المزيد لمن لديه جديد


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussie_am (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aa_nice2000 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ، ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
نتظر في الجديد


----------



## RAMEZ-84 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد قريسو (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hassan Haylh (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## وعد مشرق (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا لا اعرف كيف ممكن ان افتح الملف هل من مساعدة وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## sherifnet (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sherifnet (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كلاوى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك اللــه خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## kanan (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير لك


----------



## teto2010 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شابور المحمدي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات
ارجو منك التكرم بتنزيل البرنامج المرفق مع الشرح wincomms مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المساح88 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ثاااااانكس


----------



## ورد النيل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

المذكرة لا تفتح معى هل ملف التشغيل مختلف عن الاوفس


----------



## مهندس الري أولار (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حارس المصري (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*الملف لا يفتح*

هل كل الأخوة الذين أرسلوا الشكر حاولو فتح الملف- مع أهمية الموضوع وكثرة عدد المشاهدات له أجد الملف لا يفتح علي أي برنامج


----------



## رهف مدنية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتسلم


----------



## خليفة سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك واسأل الله لك التثبيت


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## hamada_7200 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*الملف بامتدادmdi 
برنامج التشغيل اسمه MDI VIEWER
ده لينك للبرنامج 
http://www.hot.ee/mdiviewer/MDIviewer.exe
وان شاء الله يشتغل معاكم *


----------



## abdolla1978 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزيز بن عامر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks &bark allah feek


----------



## مساحة شبرا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد شرح لبرنامج Lieca Survey Office (LGO) 
و simulator لجهاز Lieca Total Station TPS 400


----------



## الخلعي الصغير (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*والله مشكوررررررررر*

شكر خاص من اسكندرية الي المهندس الذي تكرم بشرح اهذا الموضوع:75:


----------



## فرانك عزام (22 ديسمبر 2008)

والله شكرا يا برنس:16:


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## حسااام (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رضاسعد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا ووفقك اللة لما يحبة ويرضاة وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## Mr_Mentor (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر إلك أخويه العزيز...
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مساح تو (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الهمام العلى (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الهمام العلى (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله لكم فى علمكم


----------



## ماجد عطا (5 يناير 2009)

مشكور حبيبي اخوكم احمد عطا عفيفي


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا الله ينعم عليك بالبركة


----------



## وسيم0084 (10 يناير 2009)

لا أستطيع فتح الملف يرجى كتابة اسم البرنامج الذي أستطيع فتحه عن طريقه
وشكرا


----------



## م/الفقي (20 فبراير 2009)

فين يابرنسات الشرح 0انا محتاج السوكيا ضروري وخصوصا عمل احداثيات الدورانات او الكرفات​


----------



## م/الفقي (20 فبراير 2009)

محتاج طريقة توقيع احداثيات الدورانات للطرق​


----------



## م توني (20 فبراير 2009)

مليون شكر الك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ..........


----------



## ورد النيل (20 فبراير 2009)

الملف لايفتح عندى لانة mdi ,file وانا فى انتظار تنزيلة على هيئةpdf file ,ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعضاء ارجو إفادتي في ماهي مهام مهندس المساحة ؟ وماهي مهام فني المساحة؟


----------



## nemo_new17 (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واحبك الله 
واحنا مستنين منك الكتير


----------



## nemo_new17 (20 فبراير 2009)

الملف لايفتح عندى لانة mdi ,file وانا فى انتظار تنزيلة على هيئةpdf file 


في اسرع وقت بالله عليك


----------



## م نصر الدين أبوحسن (20 فبراير 2009)

تم تنزيل البرنامج ونسأل الله الكريم أن تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## a7med elsawy (23 فبراير 2009)

*لو امكن وضع البرامج المساحية على الملتقى نسخ للتحميل*

:33:اريد نسخة من برنامج win comms والخاص بجهاز توتال سوكيا 

ولو امكن وضع نسخة من برنامج السيرفر ايضا 

وشكرا الى كل من يقدم الجديد وسوف اهدى الملتقى قريبا برنامج خاص جدا حتى يستفيد منة الجميع .........................................................................

احمد الصاوى 
:81:


----------



## عامر رحمة (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## jaguar89 (16 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محتاج فرصه (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكووووووور


----------



## علي1980 (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة,وأيضا شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## zaen (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

وبالفعل استخدم التوتل استيشن في عملي وفادني شرحك


----------



## elaraich1 (19 مارس 2009)

ou le lien je ne peux pas telecharge
aide moi svp


----------



## elaraich1 (19 مارس 2009)

j ai telecharge 1 dossier zip mais lorsque j'essaie de le ouvrire il ne veux pas car il est endommage


----------



## هيثم فاروق (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## laive (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وبارك الله لك في علمك على ما علمتنا اياه


----------



## افلاطون1 (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً..........................................


----------



## ياسر عزيز (28 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## x y z (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## tareq alazzeh (29 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافيه , مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (1 مايو 2009)

*شكر كل من رد على هذا الموضوع 
وأرجو التثبيت*


----------



## hossam zayed (1 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا ياحبيب قلبى


----------



## afyad (1 مايو 2009)

*الطريق الدائري الاقليمي*

سيكون هذا المشروع من اكبر المشاريع التي تقوم بتنفيذها شركة حسن علام وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الكباري العلوية امضاء e/afyad


----------



## afyad (1 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## afyad (1 مايو 2009)

ممكن اتعرف علي مهندس بشركة حسن علام


----------



## abd_deirani (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع والشرح المفصل
وقد حملت البرنامج mdi-viewer-1-0-32 من الرابط التالي
http://software.emule.com/mdi-viewer-1-0-32
نظرا لان البرنامج في الرابط الذي اشرتم اليه لايعمل


----------



## khasseb-2020 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الشرح ولكن هناك برنامج etkes-16 برنامج اخر لجهاز السوكيا بورست 3010 ..... هل هناك شرح مفصل له اذا امكن 


وشكرا


----------



## هاني فود. (3 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا كثيرا وبارك الله لكم


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (3 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كامبيسو (6 مايو 2009)

هو فين الشرح ده انا مش عارف اجيبه ياريت حد يقولى اجيبه ازاى


----------



## safa_melih (10 مايو 2009)

رحمة الله على والديك وابقاك لعمل الخير


----------



## طلال الناجى (10 مايو 2009)

اريد برنامج لشرح طريقة الرسم 3dpoly line


----------



## أســ$ــامة (10 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي 
لاكن الرابط لا يعمل معي
أرجو منك إعادة رفع الملف فأنا بحاجة إليه
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m_e (11 مايو 2009)

ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## topographer (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا"
اشكرك حبيبي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (11 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذا المختصر


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ...**ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## M.rt (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (11 مايو 2009)

*[ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك شكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## kazali016 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Alaa1113 (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## عبد المصور (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حبيمو (26 مايو 2009)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمته لنا من تعريف و وتعليم استعمال total station
الحبيب


----------



## عبدةو (26 مايو 2009)

اين الثرى من الثريا ...
واين الارض من كواكب الجوزاء ...
وهل تصـــــــــــــــل للسمــــــــــــــــــــاء يد شـــــــلاء ...
وهل يضـــــــــــــر السمــــــــــــــــــاء ​


----------



## نورى امبارك (27 مايو 2009)

اريد من الباش مهندس جلال ان يدعمنا بمعلومات اكتر على البرنامج المساحي الاند


----------



## نورى امبارك (27 مايو 2009)

نشكركم على ماقدمتموه الينا من معلومات واريد طريقة نقل المعلومات من الاوتوكاد الي التوتال من غير طباعة على الورق بل بطريقة مباشر


----------



## أمير العشاق (27 مايو 2009)

:82::56::56::56::56:


aboalm قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورى امبارك (27 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة ماتبخلوش علينا بالمعلومات


----------



## gibraltarik (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على موضوع شرح المحطة الكاملة سوكيا


----------



## الامير11 (27 مايو 2009)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*

الحمد للة ع نعمم العلم محمد صلاح السيد بنى عبيد


----------



## محمدين علي (27 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور 
علي هذا الكتاب جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## aldeenseif (3 يونيو 2009)

thank you for every thing


----------



## السيد أحمد عطية (9 يونيو 2009)

ارجو اذا سمحتو شرح التوتل ستيشن الرفع والتوقيع من الالف الي الياء ان امكن 
لو سمحتو ممكن ؟


----------



## المهندس محمد معوض (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ عزيز
الكتاب جيد جدا ونادر ان نجد مراجع لسوكيا


----------



## tuzlu89 (26 يونيو 2009)

thank you very much for you


----------



## وليد اسكندريه (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسااام (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..........


----------



## gmd dawoud (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafammy (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررا


----------



## Abu Rand (2 يوليو 2009)

شششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelazez (2 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً على كل ما تقدمه من خير لنا*​


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## احمد (الجمال) (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليلكم الرجاء من الاخوة المساعدة علي الحصول عن معلومات عن احدث اجهزة المساحة


----------



## samehfff (14 أغسطس 2009)

;.jkljljljl. m.holjhjh


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (20 أغسطس 2009)

نشكرك اخونا الكريم ونتمنى المزيد للاستفاده ونريد شرح اتوكاد 2006,2007


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Z e i a D (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك في حياتككلها نحو الخير


----------



## abo-mofeed (21 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور*

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي وينور عليك


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووور يا حبوب


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## محمد حجازى على (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadasaid (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## the poor to god (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ملف رائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sam esam (11 سبتمبر 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sam esam (11 سبتمبر 2009)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ايها الاخ الفاضل على مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## JMJB (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## JMJB (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بس الضغط ما انفك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## imad kharma (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق مرعي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جازاك الله كل خير
ووفقنا و إيكم لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## عدي الغزالي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ممكن شرح توتل بالعربي


----------



## ykingd (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عصام مهران (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله


----------



## بدرسعد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي اللهم اجعلة في ميزان حسناتة


----------



## امير عوض (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صفاءعصام (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على على المعلومات المفيدة جداً ربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

:77:نشكر هذا الجهد المفيد


----------



## الديمونة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم الله يكرمك و يقدرك تنشر العلم اكثر و أكثر


----------



## محمود مهيرات (13 أكتوبر 2009)

راتةباتلب الالباىلبات لاتاعيفغ ستي فاتعيفغتعتيفعت


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mr7000r (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ياغالي نريد النوب من هل مواضيع الطيبة


----------



## mr7000r (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف يستاهل الشكر


----------



## mr7000r (5 نوفمبر 2009)

:14:مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور على هذا الملف


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد1392 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور أخي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nassar_hagras (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*nassar_hagras*

يا جماعه انا عايز شرح بالتفصيل عن جهاز ال total station وانواعه واسخداماته بس النهارده ضرورى بعد ازنكوا الى يعرف يبعتلى يبقى الف الف شكر ليه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## رعد سمير الشطري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم (رعد من العراق)


----------



## aree_79 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed zidan 100 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thanx gazak allah khayran


----------



## حامد شوخة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aree_79 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## محمد حسين العبد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كيفية اضافة الموضوع


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*مواضيعك مميزة وتستحق التقيم والمتابعة
باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (1 يناير 2010)

الملف معطوب ... يرجى اعادة رفعه وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ابراهيم (الصاروخ) (2 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا*

اما ابراهيم من الاردن مقيم في جده اريد التعرف على العمل على جهاز توتل استيشن من الاف الى الياء بالاضافه الى صور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء عني وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## الأنصارى1 (10 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## الكومى500 (15 يناير 2010)

انا فتحت الملف بس مش عايز يتفتح ارجو برنامج فتح الملف


----------



## محمد رجب الصفتى (15 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## محمد رجب الصفتى (15 يناير 2010)

يرجى التفضل بإعطائى البرنامج


----------



## سليمان الهبوب (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخ عزيز


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا عزيز وانت ان شاء الله اخ عزيز ع\لى هذا الموضوع الراقي


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## أسامة المدني (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## el3rian (18 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## nassarr (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (31 يناير 2010)

م:1:شكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## apba01 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nassarr (1 فبراير 2010)

اريد شرح عربي لجهاز سوكيا 510 بالفيديو


----------



## الملك المفقود (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حامزة (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## علاء طويريج (17 فبراير 2010)

اكمل فضلك واكمل مشاركتك
على اي حال مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nassarr (17 فبراير 2010)

وأعمل بعلمك لا تهجره تشق به وأنشره تسعد بذكر غير منخذل
واطلب من الله واترك من سواه تجد ماتبتغيه بلا منً ولا بدل


----------



## nassarr (17 فبراير 2010)

وكان ذلك فضلا منك جدُت به وليس ذاك بسعي كان من قبلي


----------



## محمد حسين غريب (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفارس1991 (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thebrave_amor (5 مارس 2010)

ايوه كده يا شباب
مواضيع مهمة فعلاااااااااااااا


----------



## امرى ون (5 مارس 2010)




----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (8 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا والله يتقبل مناومنكم *​


----------



## master-survey (16 مارس 2010)

تماااااااااام


----------



## abdallahothman (26 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادرمصباح (27 مارس 2010)

شكرأ جزيلااا وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## najiahmed (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس صباح (29 مارس 2010)

سلمت يداك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:56::56::56:


----------



## k0n9 (29 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد الفخراني (30 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بدى اعرف اسعار التوتال ستيشن الجديده والمستعمله بجميع الموديلات

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## narutokon (30 مارس 2010)

machkour


----------



## salah amarry (13 أبريل 2010)

aشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy12 (13 أبريل 2010)

*hamdy12*

جزاك الله الف خير عليمجهودك القيم وجعله الل في ميزان حسناتك:56:


----------



## حمـــاده (13 أبريل 2010)

مشششكور حبيبي بس وين المرفقات


----------



## مساح نشيط (13 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (14 أبريل 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك​
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع اطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
[font=arial (arabic)]دعاء​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد
فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد​[/font]​[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد
ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد​
*[/font][/font]


----------



## mmm sss (15 أبريل 2010)

الارتباط معطل
الملف غير صالح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*[ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك[
:28:*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية مشكور اخي


----------



## سمير البنا (8 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال سعدي محمد قا (8 مايو 2010)

بدي بحث عن التوتل ستيشن


----------



## محمد فرزات (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد فرزات (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## •¦[ الطوفان ]¦• (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اين يمكنني ان اجد اي ملف تعليمي لاستعمال توتال ستيشن نيكون352


----------



## م قاسم محمد (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedtorda (21 مايو 2010)

يا ليث سعادة اين الpdf


----------



## foaad69 (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك انه جهاز من الضروري العمق فيه


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (21 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشاعر المتواضع (23 مايو 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## master4san (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام86 (25 مايو 2010)

إذا من الممكن أحد يرفع الملف pdf لأنو البرنامج ما اششتغل عندي 
مشكورين


----------



## هانى عطا (25 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## بوتان المهندس (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة .اخوكم بوتان المهندس


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك وجزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## النسر الكاسح (28 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bewar (28 مايو 2010)

where


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى الكريم
*


----------



## سبروتا (10 يوليو 2010)

حفضك الله ياأخي اين الشرح


----------



## سبروتا (10 يوليو 2010)

ممكن المساعدة للوصول الى الشرح


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## eng allam (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ANTER (20 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة نورا (20 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا 
الملف لايظهر عندي ارجو ارساله الى ايميلي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ammartaha (24 يوليو 2010)

محمد سنبل


----------



## علاء نافع (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمنتدى وللمشتركين


----------



## علاء نافع (24 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ارسال شرح جهاز توتل ستاشن sokia set3 الى اميلى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abwbkr (26 يوليو 2010)

أرجوكم اريد مذكر شرح لجهاز sokkia set5f وانا بحاجة ماسة جدا له ولكم جزيل الكر والتقدير
اميلي [email protected]


----------



## باش مهندسه مدنيه (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيكم ألف عافية ولكن الملف لايظهر عندي ارجو ارساله الى ايميلي ولكم الشكر


----------



## mahmoud eissa (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حارث البدراني (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## الصقرالناري (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## A86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بكل المهندسين واخص المدنين وانتضرونى انى قادم انشاء الله


----------



## nblcheikh (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## الكوم الطويل (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم هو فين شرح السوكيا لو حد يبعتهولى يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عميرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmik86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة:13:


----------



## alimaeg77 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكر خاص


----------



## civil devel (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (27 أغسطس 2010)

*thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## aree_79 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## hazem maali (27 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارف اطول شرح عمل الجهاز ممكن مساعده


----------



## علاء جمعه محمد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف مساحه أرضية 3 عملي تم تنزيله ولكنه لا يفتح الرجاء ارسال برنامج التشغيل الخاص به


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## SALEH_SURVEY (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مية مية


عزيز4554 قال:


> الأخوة رواد المنتدى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أقدم اليكم مذكرة شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا مجموعة موديلات 30r
> ...


----------



## SALEH_SURVEY (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مية مية


----------



## SALEH_SURVEY (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مية *100


----------



## zaks78 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر لك موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا على محمد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شرح توتال*

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## titi1985 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.mahmoudd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anwarxfx (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكرررررررر للك


----------



## احمد الموسويي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## م منصورعلي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكراًً لك على مجهودك_


----------



## abidal (25 سبتمبر 2010)

barkallhou fikom


----------



## abidal (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Merci pour tous


----------



## alanieng (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا للمجهود


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sosohoho (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من شرح تفصيلي ممممممممممممممممممممممممممل لجهاز التوبكون Gts 229 او Gts 225 من الناحية العملية وباللغة العربية وشكرا لكم


----------



## صلاح محمد مصباح (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## صلاح محمد مصباح (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكرا


----------



## صلاح محمد مصباح (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## معاذ سيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## topo50 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*​


----------



## abidal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بالله اريد برنامج wicomms


----------



## عزت الدادموني (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ha22ra (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## meme902 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lمحمد حميد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*يرجى ارسال الطريقة التي نقوم بفتح الملف 
وشكرا*​


----------



## مصطفى رمضان عمران (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## prince888 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohie sad (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ياخى موضوع جميل ومهم*​


----------



## magdy_blal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح مميز ومفيد


----------



## yoso (10 نوفمبر 2010)

إليكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## farhan76 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الراجية2 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## ابوجوزيف2010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير يالطيب
واذا عندك معلومات اضافية لا تنساني


----------



## engineer ghaly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا 
ملف جامد ................


----------



## meda012 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## القمر الهندسي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الك اخونا العزيز


----------



## طارق النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد بالقاسم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم (عيد مبارك)


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emam1000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك يا أخى الكريم الفاضل


----------



## سعيد ناصف (1 ديسمبر 2010)

من كان يؤمن باللة واليوم الأخر فليقول خيرا أوليصمت


----------



## سعيد ناصف (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لسانك حصانك إن صنة صانك


----------



## سعيد ناصف (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللة عملكم وغفر ذنبكم


----------



## m_bonty (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عزيز4554 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أشكر الجميع على ردودهم وأسال الله لنا ولهم التوفيق والسداد
وأعتذر على الغيبة الطويلة عن المنتدى وذلك بسبب عملي 
وهنا اقدم لكم المذكرة بصغية pdf
بالمرفقات​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جعل الله هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك عن من تعلمه خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك


----------



## az1615 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وجزاك الله كل خير
وارجوا منك ان ترفق البرنامج wincmms


----------



## mmrrr96 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omarbero (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شراء جهاز توتال استيشن ليكا 1203 رصد بدون عاكس مستعمل او توبكون رصد بدون عاكس 751 gtsاوسوكياrx 350 كاش وفورى 35000جنيه حد ادنى


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شراء جهاز توتال استيشن ليكا 1203 رصد بدون عاكس مستعمل او توبكون رصد بدون عاكس 751 gtsاوسوكياrx 350 كاش وفورى 35000جنيه حد ادنى حسب الحالة 0106631808 مصر الجيزة


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شراء جهاز توتال استيشن ليكا 1203 رصد بدون عاكس مستعمل او توبكون رصد بدون عاكس 751 gtsاوسوكياrx 350 كاش وفورى 35000جنيه حد ادنى 0106631808


----------



## هادى سعد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا ريت في موضوع على جهاز التوب كون230gts


----------



## العريجي محمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## alagha omran (8 يناير 2011)

لكم الشكر الجزيل وفقكم الله


----------



## alagha omran (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكم


----------



## عبدالقادر المساح (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم " بس المف حملتوا وما عم يشتغل ممكن تقلي شو برنامج التشغيل


----------



## مساح توتال (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmedmenshawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedmenshawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ناصر ابكر (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو احمد المشرف (3 مارس 2011)

نشكرك على كل ما تقدمه وربي يكافئك بما تقدمه لاخوتك


----------



## احمدعبدالنبىمحمد (3 مارس 2011)

شكراعلى الاضافة وربنا يجعلة فى الميزان


----------



## احمدعبدالنبىمحمد (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور ررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.mohmed77777 (6 مارس 2011)

tslam ya eng


----------



## noureldaim76 (11 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور لكن وين البرنامج


----------



## محمد علي عنان (11 مارس 2011)

يا اخي 
ماهي الصيغة التي افتح بها الملف بعد فك الضغط؟
+
مشكور مقدما !


----------



## محمد حسين سيد احمد (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## thaher (24 مارس 2011)

شكر واصبر صبرا جميلا


----------



## ibrahim morgan (28 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر 
وبانتظار مزيدك


----------



## وليد محمد المتولى (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جدا
وبرجاء شرحة بالفديو


----------



## وليد محمد المتولى (28 مارس 2011)

الملف امتدادة mid
بيشتغل باية


----------



## مكتب التخطيط (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ستيل1 (17 أبريل 2011)

1000000000000000 شكر


----------



## ayman50 (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم : مش عارف اوصل للرابط ارجو الرد


----------



## alsadeek (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mojahid alkilani (26 أبريل 2011)

thanks man


----------



## المفكر الجديد (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس الاقصى (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على جهودك اخي


----------



## ammar Ga (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## ammar Ga (29 أبريل 2011)

اولا سلامي و تحياتي لجميع الاخوه الاعضاء و المشرفين ممكن اعرف كيفية تحميل ملف من المنتدى


----------



## Eng.WOLF (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور أخ عزيز


----------



## مختار العديني (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ابوعبدالملك محمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*​


----------



## ahmed 2009 (26 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## بلال90 (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed abd el magid (27 يونيو 2011)

لوسمحت اريد ان اعمل تنزيل للمذكرة كيف؟


----------



## مهندس عراق (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## el3afreet (28 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع مش شغال ارجو التاكد من صحه الملف


----------



## مصطفى الجياوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

لم استطع الحصول على الشرح العربي لجهاز total station سوكيا 
ملاحظة انا جديد على المنتدى و شكرا
ارجو ان تعلمني كيف احصل عليه


----------



## elmalak13189 (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med elsawy (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sarah sabry (15 أغسطس 2011)

احب اشكر صاحب الموضوع شكر خاص على الجهود ...


----------



## sarah sabry (15 أغسطس 2011)

الفايل بعد ما نزلته مش عارفه افتحه بايه؟كصوره ولا بي دي اف ولا ايه حد يساعدنى


----------



## civilengo123 (24 أغسطس 2011)

لم يفتح معي اى برنامج استخدم لفتح الملف ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد بدير (31 أغسطس 2011)

كاظم الطائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عماد(عمدة) (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرا جزيلا بس الملف غير معروف عندى على الجهاز انا شغال على اوفس 2007


----------



## الهوارى3 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## علي البصري 1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي البصري 1 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا......................


----------



## امير العصمي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer shn (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا الله يديم


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوعاصى فيصل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

لم استطع تحميل الشرح المشار اليه - أرجو الافادة ، خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعاصى فيصل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mg909 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## remon alali (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيييك


----------



## احمد جميل 13 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_es84 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

والله تسلم ويارب يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم 

وتسلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel elroby (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن جعبوب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكركم وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## خليل اروبنكانا (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م. علي المليكي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد شطا 2011 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

​​ ماهي الصيغة التي افتح بها الملف بعد فك الضغط؟

لأني الملف ما عم يفتح عندي :83::83:
​


----------



## محمدالمسعودي2 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

_*مشكور*_


----------



## الفريش (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## makzoom (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف يتحمل ولكن لا يفتح


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعه ممكن حد يشرح طريقه عمل اوفسيت بجهاز سوكيا 1030r3


----------



## وديع احمد محمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## مثنى الحرب (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا" جزيلا" على البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## مثنى الحرب (2 يناير 2012)

Eng**Ahmed قال:


> ​​ ماهي الصيغة التي افتح بها الملف بعد فك الضغط؟
> 
> لأني الملف ما عم يفتح عندي :83::83:
> ​


السلام عليكم .. يفتح الملف باستخدام برنامج ( Microsoft Office Document Imaging )


----------



## أبوالهول (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed hassan mo (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed hassan mo (3 يناير 2012)

بعد اذن حضرتك عاوز اعرف هو بيفتح بصيغة ايه ..عشان عندى مش فاتح خالص


----------



## nasser2512 (4 يناير 2012)

غريبه فيه ناس واجد يكتبون شكر وتقدير على الملف انا متاكد انهم ما حاولو حتا فتح الملف 
طيب لش يشكرون كانهم قد استفادو هذا تمثيل غير مرغوب
المفروض يكتبون مشكلتهم لكي يتم معالجتها 
طبعا البرنامج لا يفتح معي واكيد مافتح عند غيري
والمفروض ادارة المنتى تحذفه 
والسبب انه يضيع الوقت بلا فائدة


----------



## عبدالباسط عبدالله (5 يناير 2012)

مهندسينا الافاضل اريد من حضراتكم شرح لجهاز السوكيا ارجوكم في لقرب فرصه


----------



## eslamsalah (8 يناير 2012)

الملف مش بيفتح لان امتدادة غريب ومش عارف اي برنامج بيدعمة 
ممكن الافادة او الملف بصيغة معروفة للجميع كي نستطيع الاستفادة من المادة العلمية الموجودة في هذا الملف 
وشكرا جزبلا لكرم اخلاقكم


----------



## اسلاموو (10 يناير 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## alkrmi (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا لك اخي الكريم واسال الله ان يكون دلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zezoahmead (14 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (15 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر


----------



## المهندس نصر مسعود (15 يناير 2012)

مطلوب مني بحت في توتو ستيشن


----------



## محمد ابوهوده (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد مصطفي الجندي (19 يناير 2012)

الفيين شكر ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد جمال خليفة (19 يناير 2012)

جهد مشكور 
لكن ماهو البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملف؟


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (19 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (29 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعه توتال سوكيا عند شحن البطاريه يعطي وميض احمر ممكن اعرف السبب ؟ ليه بيدي الوميض ده


----------



## Eng.zeky (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## IDIR86S (1 مارس 2012)

Thank you ......merci ......choukranne akhi....


----------



## احمد تنقشي (1 مارس 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وبارك اللهة فيك وربي يوفقك دنيا واخرة


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 مارس 2012)

رجاءا اريد شرح لجهاز التوتل استيشن توب كون 7500 او ترشدني الى اي موقع بي شرح عربي


----------



## en_arw1982 (2 مارس 2012)

[ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك[


----------



## محمدمحمودمحمود (27 أبريل 2012)

الملف اقوم بتحميله الا انه لا يفتح


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (7 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله قيك​


----------



## en_mustafa (29 يوليو 2012)

شكرا ، تسلم ايدك


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (1 أغسطس 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ابوالزود (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.ahmed mai (8 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng=ahmed (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور بس انا مش لاقى المرفقات 
سامحنى مستخدم جديد :12:


----------



## slamo (11 أغسطس 2012)

مششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## nood (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*اعبر عن مدى شكري لكم باحلى الورود * :84:


----------



## saif ronaldo (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااز .. رااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zedar (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود يا باشمهندس .. انا نزلت الملف بس ما بيفتح معى .. ممكن ترفعه pdf شكرا


----------



## zezoahmead (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marsen (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخوية


----------



## فالكون (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ولكن الملف لا يفتح pdf


----------



## hisham saber (11 مارس 2013)

شكراً


----------



## hisham saber (11 مارس 2013)

يارب أعُثر عليه


----------



## hisham saber (11 مارس 2013)

الملف تالف يا باشا


----------



## عاشق وهم 11 (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jsamhouri (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## efary (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الافاده


----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (5 فبراير 2014)

مع الشكر


----------



## abdulla2010 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على جهدك


----------



## كمال المجالي (5 فبراير 2014)

تحياتي لك لهذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## mohamed abdo abas (5 فبراير 2014)

kb;iohih'piop


----------



## sky20 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## سيدمحمدين (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااا


----------



## nizar zd (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## hamdy khedawy (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadalia (16 مارس 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (4 أبريل 2014)

hi


----------



## Tarek kassimi (1 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم المساعدة اريد شرحا مفصلا على التوتال ستيشن سوكيا 101 و شكرا


----------



## sama. (28 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااااا


----------



## eng.mmmm (1 أكتوبر 2015)

جميل


----------

